# Is UPS or stabilizer or spikeguard necessary for Air Conditioner?



## coldhart (Mar 5, 2013)

Im gonna buy Windows AC this month so i need to know whether UPS or stabilizer is necessary for Air Conditioner to protect it from lightning & electric fluctuation or not?
*if yes plz suggest one*
*is stabilizers increases electricity bills?*

Place - Mumbai

AC - 1.5TR CLASS HITACHI SUMMER TM - RAT518HTD [5 Star]

*i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/coldhartooo7/HardWare/AC.jpg

Note:-
*Since this section Is dedicated to power supply that's why i posted this topic into this section if this topic is wrong for section then mod plz move it to the appropriate section.*

Thanks In Advance


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 5, 2013)

coldhart said:


> Im gonna buy Windows AC this month so i need to know whether UPS or stabilizer is necessary for Air Conditioner to protect it from lightning & electric fluctuation or not?
> *if yes plz suggest one*
> *is stabilizers increases electricity bills?*
> 
> ...



Well most air conditioners stores suggest stabilizers. You can not connect a ups to AC, imo
you may go for vguard, powerline etc @ 2k
if very low voltage, then ask a stabilizer which has double booster(it is available in powerline) @4k


----------



## lakeport (Mar 8, 2013)

Does UPS refer to your Home UPS? If yes you can hook up the AC if it can take it.
As for the stabilizer, i strongly recommend it, running an AC with*out* a stabilizer/surge protector can be dangerous.


----------



## coldhart (Mar 12, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Does UPS refer to your Home UPS? If yes you can hook up the AC if it can take it.
> As for the stabilizer, i strongly recommend it, running an AC with a stabilizer/surge protector can be dangerous.


why stabilizer is dangerous? will it burn AC's circuit or anything?


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 13, 2013)

coldhart said:


> why stabilizer is dangerous? will it burn AC's circuit or anything?



no it's not dangerous, may be a typo, he wanted to say "i will not recommend running AC without stabilizers."

everyone uses stabilizers, they don't connect to home ups,


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

Hitachi/Logicool ACs dont need any kind of power conditioners... I have a split Logicool 2TR and it runs fine without any kind of UPS/Stabilizers.

and its not recommended to run anything [like ACs] that draw high power off a stabilizer/UPS.

btw.. you have posted in the wrong place.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Hitachi/Logicool ACs dont need any kind of power conditioners... I have a split Logicool 2TR and it runs fine without any kind of UPS/Stabilizers.
> 
> and its not recommended to run anything [like ACs] that draw high power off a stabilizer/UPS.
> 
> btw.. you have posted in the wrong place.



it's ok to run if you have good power in your area without fluctuations. 
but if there is bad power then you HAVE to have a stabilizer.
some companies market'stabilizer free operation' but it's not true...

and there are stabilizers SPECIFICALLY designed for ac's depending on their cooling capacity(1.5ton, 2ton), like vguard,powerline, etc...

one day all houses in my street got high voltage, something happened on the pole and instead of 230v, we got 460v, then my stabilizers(AC and fridge and TV) sacrificed itself and protected the equipment...
whereas the neighbors electronic items  got fried.. especially the TV as they can't live without it!!!


----------

